# Hemiarthroplasty??



## chase0702 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you bill for and total shoulder replacement when doing a hemiarthroplasty? One of our providers wants to use 01638 for this procedure?


----------



## gost (Aug 2, 2010)

No.  01638 is for total shoulder only.


----------

